# 12 ga rabbit ear double barrel



## Buckyt

My daughter bought me a gift this week. A 12 ga Laclede rabbit ear shotgun. She found it at a neighbors yard sale for $20. When I got it, it was pretty rusty and most functions wouldn't work. It was hard to even open the breach. About 20 minutes with some fine steel wool, and wd 40 and now everything works and it is tight as a drum. My best info is that it was mfg before 1910 in Belgium and imported by Crescent Arms. It has laminated barrels which I think means damascus steel and would not be safe to shoot with todays loads, but it will look great over the mantle.


----------



## rob883

oh hell yeah !!!!!! nice score man


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF

Buckyt, that sure is one purrty shotgun...


----------



## REDFISH101

Thats a very fine shotgun congrates on the score :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chevelle427

very nice and a super daughter for getting it for you , it now has your history in the mix


----------



## hogdogs

To shoot it, I would check it out and might even have a smith do so...

Then buy some all brass hulls and cut them for the chamber if need be and light load blackpowder for it.

I would love to take it out for the occasional rabbit or squirrel hunt...

Real nice find and the price sure was right!

Brent


----------



## odb1877

*would u like to sale it*

would u like to sale it


----------



## tonyd

is your daughter married?


----------



## Jason

That's a great score!!!


----------



## duckhunter

Very nice mantle piece and Tony does it again! Ha


----------



## tonyd

how long are those barrels?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

Wish I could stumble up on something like that. Take some close ups so we can see some detail.


----------



## coolbluestreak

tonyd said:


> is your daughter married?


 Ah ha ha, ROFL!
Thats pretty good of her, I think most women would tell you about it the week after.


----------



## Longbow14

I chatted with someone who had a few damascus barrel shotguns and he used brass. the only problem is tying to convert grains to drams of blackpowder and vis versa. i'd love to have one even as just a wall hanger like you were saying.


----------



## Buckyt

Sorry I just saw these post.
Yes My daughter is married to a super guy and has 3 wonderful children!
Barrels are 32" not sure about the chokes.
Nope, not interested in selling it.


----------



## tonyd

your a lucky man who has done right


----------



## Buckyt

Well, sometimes I did ok. She has ben around guns all of her life. My Father in Law was a gunsmith and a great man. He made us all more interested in , and aware of guns. I remember her helping me to reload shotgun shells in my little shop when she was verry young. She is not a shooter today, but shot many times with me and her Brother when she was growing up She has several nice guns we passed down to her family from her Grandfather. I am very proud of both my kids and their spouses, kids, etc.


----------



## Mac the Knife

I have this one for sale ,Damascus barrels,Tight, Made in York England
Asking $400.00 Very shootable.


----------



## Buckyt

Nice Gun! What brand? I was just reading today about a company in Dallas that can check a gun out for shootability. They can make sleeves/inserts to make the guns safe to shoot. I think the sleeves would reduce the gun by 1 ga. ie. 12 down to 16 or 20 ga. I think the company was Briley.


----------

